# Anyone



## desmith1944 (Apr 29, 2013)

Anyone finding Shrooms Preble Co area?


----------



## feastmaker2014 (Apr 2, 2014)

yes found 30 spikes yesterday and about 20 greys today


----------



## morel_master (Mar 13, 2013)

today found first patch of yellows in new paris, some greys and a whole lotta blacks....link to my facebook page with a pic....https://scontent-b-iad.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/t1.0-9/10311728_642661982469058_2090551897835898986_n.jpg


----------

